# Random campfire stuff #7



## Dub (Dec 8, 2022)

​


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2022)




----------



## tr21 (Dec 8, 2022)

that #14 will mess you up ! I still cant figure it out...


----------



## Dub (Dec 9, 2022)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 9, 2022)




----------



## dwhee87 (Dec 9, 2022)




----------



## dwhee87 (Dec 9, 2022)




----------



## fishfryer (Dec 9, 2022)

dwhee87 said:


> View attachment 1195229


Needs to be a sticky


----------



## DSGB (Dec 9, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1600842809795223552


----------



## JustUs4All (Dec 9, 2022)

Yeah.  I didn't know that Bout even played the game.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 9, 2022)




----------



## campboy (Dec 9, 2022)

Good stuff y'all!! Keep it comin!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 9, 2022)

DSGB said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1600842809795223552


She/he is in our custody?   what are we charging her/he with?   Abandoning a US Marine?


----------



## dwhee87 (Dec 9, 2022)




----------



## dwhee87 (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Dec 11, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Dec 11, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Dec 11, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Dec 11, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Dec 11, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Dec 11, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Dec 11, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Dec 11, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Dec 11, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Dec 11, 2022)




----------



## dwhee87 (Dec 11, 2022)




----------



## dwhee87 (Dec 12, 2022)

It's like a trainwreck...you just can't stop watching...


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 12, 2022)

Believe the internet will be down for a while.


----------



## fishfryer (Dec 12, 2022)

dwhee87 said:


> View attachment 1195541


Or grits


----------



## basstrkr (Dec 12, 2022)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> View attachment 1195719




Or put socks on a rooster.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Raylander (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Raylander (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Buck70 (Dec 13, 2022)

Doug B. said:


> View attachment 1195956


Ain't that the truth.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## sinclair1 (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## 2dye4 (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## 2dye4 (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## 2dye4 (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Dec 15, 2022)




----------



## Big7 (Dec 15, 2022)




----------



## Big7 (Dec 15, 2022)




----------



## dwhee87 (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 17, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 17, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 17, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 17, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 17, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 17, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 17, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 17, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 17, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 17, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 17, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 17, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 17, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 17, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 17, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 17, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 17, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 17, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 17, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 17, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 17, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 17, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 17, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 17, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 17, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 17, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 17, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 17, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 17, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 17, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 17, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 17, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 17, 2022)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 17, 2022)




----------



## dwhee87 (Dec 17, 2022)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 19, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Dec 19, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Dec 19, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Dec 19, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Dec 19, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Dec 19, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Dec 19, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Dec 19, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Dec 19, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Dec 19, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Dec 19, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Dec 19, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Dec 19, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Dec 19, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Dec 19, 2022)




----------



## campboy (Dec 21, 2022)

Where y'all at @Dub and @Doug B.  ?


----------



## Doug B. (Dec 21, 2022)

campboy said:


> Where y'all at @Dub and @Doug B.  ?


----------



## Doug B. (Dec 21, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Dec 21, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Dec 21, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Dec 21, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Dec 21, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Dec 21, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Dec 21, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Dec 21, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Dec 21, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Dec 21, 2022)




----------



## dwhee87 (Dec 21, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 21, 2022)

campboy said:


> Where y'all at @Dub and @Doug B.  ?



Just getting off work.

looong day


----------



## dwhee87 (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## dwhee87 (Dec 22, 2022)

^^ So true @mrs. hornet22


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## Pig Predator (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Dec 22, 2022)

Pig Predator said:


> View attachment 1197859


----------



## Pig Predator (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 23, 2022)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> View attachment 1197848


TRUE!


----------



## Pig Predator (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## Pig Predator (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## Pig Predator (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## Pig Predator (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## Pig Predator (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## Pig Predator (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## Pig Predator (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## Pig Predator (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## Pig Predator (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## Pig Predator (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## Pig Predator (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## Pig Predator (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## Pig Predator (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## Pig Predator (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## Pig Predator (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## Pig Predator (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## Pig Predator (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## Pig Predator (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## Pig Predator (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## Pig Predator (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## Pig Predator (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## Pig Predator (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## Raylander (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## Pig Predator (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## Pig Predator (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## Pig Predator (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## Pig Predator (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## Pig Predator (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## Pig Predator (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## Pig Predator (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## Pig Predator (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## Pig Predator (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## Pig Predator (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## Raylander (Dec 23, 2022)

PP lightin it up


----------



## Pig Predator (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## Raylander (Dec 23, 2022)

Pig Predator said:


> View attachment 1198196




Made me lols


----------



## Pig Predator (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## Pig Predator (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## Pig Predator (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## Pig Predator (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## Pig Predator (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## Pig Predator (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## Pig Predator (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## Pig Predator (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## Pig Predator (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 24, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Dec 24, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Dec 24, 2022)




----------



## Pig Predator (Dec 24, 2022)




----------



## Pig Predator (Dec 24, 2022)




----------



## Pig Predator (Dec 24, 2022)




----------



## Pig Predator (Dec 24, 2022)




----------



## Pig Predator (Dec 24, 2022)




----------



## Pig Predator (Dec 24, 2022)




----------



## Pig Predator (Dec 24, 2022)




----------



## Pig Predator (Dec 24, 2022)




----------



## Pig Predator (Dec 24, 2022)




----------



## Pig Predator (Dec 24, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Dec 24, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Dec 24, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Dec 24, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Dec 24, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Dec 24, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Dec 24, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Dec 24, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Dec 24, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Dec 24, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Dec 24, 2022)




----------



## Pig Predator (Dec 24, 2022)




----------



## Pig Predator (Dec 24, 2022)




----------



## Pig Predator (Dec 24, 2022)




----------



## Pig Predator (Dec 24, 2022)




----------



## Pig Predator (Dec 24, 2022)




----------



## Pig Predator (Dec 24, 2022)




----------



## Pig Predator (Dec 24, 2022)




----------



## Pig Predator (Dec 24, 2022)




----------



## Pig Predator (Dec 24, 2022)




----------



## Pig Predator (Dec 24, 2022)




----------



## Pig Predator (Dec 24, 2022)




----------



## Pig Predator (Dec 24, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Dec 24, 2022)

Pig Predator said:


> View attachment 1198381


Yep!


----------



## campboy (Dec 24, 2022)

Good stuff y'all!!


----------



## Doug B. (Dec 24, 2022)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Dec 24, 2022)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Dec 24, 2022)




----------



## Buck70 (Dec 24, 2022)

WOW


----------



## Pig Predator (Dec 24, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Dec 25, 2022)




----------



## Buck70 (Dec 25, 2022)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> View attachment 1198563


Yes sir!


----------



## Pig Predator (Dec 26, 2022)




----------



## Pig Predator (Dec 26, 2022)




----------



## Pig Predator (Dec 26, 2022)




----------



## 4HAND (Dec 26, 2022)

Pig Predator said:


> View attachment 1198827


----------



## Pig Predator (Dec 26, 2022)




----------



## Pig Predator (Dec 26, 2022)




----------



## Pig Predator (Dec 26, 2022)




----------



## Pig Predator (Dec 26, 2022)




----------



## Pig Predator (Dec 26, 2022)




----------



## Pig Predator (Dec 26, 2022)




----------



## Pig Predator (Dec 26, 2022)




----------



## Pig Predator (Dec 26, 2022)




----------



## Pig Predator (Dec 26, 2022)




----------



## Pig Predator (Dec 26, 2022)




----------



## Pig Predator (Dec 26, 2022)




----------



## Pig Predator (Dec 26, 2022)




----------



## Pig Predator (Dec 26, 2022)




----------



## Pig Predator (Dec 26, 2022)




----------



## Pig Predator (Dec 26, 2022)




----------



## Pig Predator (Dec 26, 2022)




----------



## Pig Predator (Dec 26, 2022)




----------



## Pig Predator (Dec 26, 2022)




----------



## Pig Predator (Dec 26, 2022)




----------



## Pig Predator (Dec 26, 2022)




----------



## Pig Predator (Dec 26, 2022)




----------



## Pig Predator (Dec 26, 2022)




----------



## Pig Predator (Dec 26, 2022)




----------



## Pig Predator (Dec 26, 2022)




----------



## Pig Predator (Dec 26, 2022)




----------



## Pig Predator (Dec 26, 2022)




----------



## Pig Predator (Dec 26, 2022)




----------



## Pig Predator (Dec 26, 2022)




----------



## ddgarcia (Dec 26, 2022)

Pig Predator said:


> View attachment 1198843


Maybe not. Have y'all even seen women who burned their bras in protest?


----------



## Pig Predator (Dec 26, 2022)




----------



## Pig Predator (Dec 26, 2022)




----------



## Pig Predator (Dec 26, 2022)




----------



## Pig Predator (Dec 26, 2022)




----------



## Pig Predator (Dec 26, 2022)




----------



## Pig Predator (Dec 26, 2022)




----------



## Pig Predator (Dec 26, 2022)




----------



## Pig Predator (Dec 26, 2022)




----------



## Pig Predator (Dec 26, 2022)




----------



## Pig Predator (Dec 26, 2022)




----------



## Pig Predator (Dec 26, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Dec 26, 2022)




----------



## Pig Predator (Dec 26, 2022)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Dec 26, 2022)




----------



## Pig Predator (Dec 26, 2022)




----------



## Pig Predator (Dec 26, 2022)




----------



## Pig Predator (Dec 26, 2022)




----------



## Pig Predator (Dec 26, 2022)




----------



## Pig Predator (Dec 26, 2022)




----------



## Pig Predator (Dec 26, 2022)




----------



## Pig Predator (Dec 26, 2022)




----------



## Pig Predator (Dec 26, 2022)




----------



## Pig Predator (Dec 26, 2022)




----------



## Pig Predator (Dec 26, 2022)




----------



## Pig Predator (Dec 26, 2022)




----------



## ddgarcia (Dec 26, 2022)

Pig Predator said:


> View attachment 1198942


Since when could two men reproduce?


----------



## Pig Predator (Dec 26, 2022)




----------



## Pig Predator (Dec 26, 2022)




----------



## Pig Predator (Dec 27, 2022)




----------



## Pig Predator (Dec 27, 2022)




----------



## Pig Predator (Dec 27, 2022)




----------



## Pig Predator (Dec 27, 2022)




----------



## Pig Predator (Dec 27, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Dec 27, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Dec 27, 2022)




----------



## Pig Predator (Dec 27, 2022)




----------



## Pig Predator (Dec 27, 2022)




----------



## Pig Predator (Dec 27, 2022)




----------



## Pig Predator (Dec 27, 2022)




----------



## Pig Predator (Dec 27, 2022)




----------



## Pig Predator (Dec 27, 2022)




----------



## Pig Predator (Dec 27, 2022)




----------



## Pig Predator (Dec 27, 2022)




----------



## Pig Predator (Dec 27, 2022)




----------



## Pig Predator (Dec 27, 2022)




----------



## Pig Predator (Dec 27, 2022)




----------



## Pig Predator (Dec 27, 2022)




----------



## Pig Predator (Dec 27, 2022)




----------



## Pig Predator (Dec 27, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 27, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 27, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 27, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 27, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 27, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 27, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 27, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 27, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 27, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 27, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 27, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 27, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 27, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 27, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 27, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 27, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 27, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 27, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 27, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 27, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 27, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 27, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 27, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 27, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 27, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 27, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 27, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 27, 2022)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 28, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 29, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 29, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 29, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 29, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 29, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 29, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 29, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 29, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 29, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 29, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 29, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 29, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 29, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 29, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 29, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 29, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 29, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 29, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 29, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 29, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 29, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 29, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 29, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 29, 2022)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Dec 29, 2022)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Dec 29, 2022)

Dub said:


>




The H in ' Marriage is for 'Happiness'.


----------



## Dub (Dec 29, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 29, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 29, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 29, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 29, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 29, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 29, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 29, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 29, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 29, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 29, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 29, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 29, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 29, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 29, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 29, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 29, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 29, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 29, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 29, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 29, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 29, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 29, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 29, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 29, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 29, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 29, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 29, 2022)




----------



## Pig Predator (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 30, 2022)

*FORD owner issues:*


----------



## Dub (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 30, 2022)

We need more good Westerns.....or at least more solid remakes of them.


----------



## Dub (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## dwhee87 (Dec 30, 2022)

Dub said:


>


I've got a GE that I bought in 1996. Replaced the condenser in 2018. Still running strong.


----------



## dwhee87 (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## Pig Predator (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## dwhee87 (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## Pig Predator (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## basstrkr (Dec 30, 2022)

Dub said:


>



That thang been totted some. Dun war the paint offt .


----------



## Pig Predator (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## Pig Predator (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## Pig Predator (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## Pig Predator (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## Pig Predator (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## Pig Predator (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## dwhee87 (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## Buck70 (Dec 31, 2022)

Pig Predator said:


> View attachment 1199769


Ain't that the truth.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## Pig Predator (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## fflintlock (Jan 1, 2023)

Pig Predator said:


> View attachment 1200073


Have you tried it yet...


----------



## Pig Predator (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## Pig Predator (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## Geffellz18 (Jan 1, 2023)

Dub said:


>


Can’t show my daughter this-Her dog of nearly 11 years went missing in Early October when her run cord snapped. She’s always came back when she has gotten loose before.
But not this time! The wife and I were also on a trip in the NE & unable to help until 2 days later as we cut the trip a day short to get home.
She still gets pretty emotional when she thinks about her!


----------



## Doug B. (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## Doug B. (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## Doug B. (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## Doug B. (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## Doug B. (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## Doug B. (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## Doug B. (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## Doug B. (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## Doug B. (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## Doug B. (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## Doug B. (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## Doug B. (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## fflintlock (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## fflintlock (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## Pig Predator (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## Pig Predator (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## Pig Predator (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## Pig Predator (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## Pig Predator (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## Pig Predator (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## Pig Predator (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## Pig Predator (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## Pig Predator (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## Pig Predator (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## Pig Predator (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## Pig Predator (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## Pig Predator (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## Pig Predator (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## Pig Predator (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## Pig Predator (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## Pig Predator (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## fflintlock (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## Pig Predator (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## Pig Predator (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## Pig Predator (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## fishfryer (Jan 3, 2023)

1eyefishing said:


> View attachment 1200382


Catfishing has another new meaning


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## Doug B. (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## Doug B. (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## Doug B. (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## Doug B. (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## Doug B. (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## Doug B. (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## Doug B. (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## Doug B. (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## Doug B. (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## Doug B. (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## Doug B. (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## Doug B. (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## Doug B. (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## Doug B. (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## Doug B. (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## Buck70 (Jan 3, 2023)

Doug B. said:


> View attachment 1200659


Sad but scary also.


----------



## Spotlite (Jan 3, 2023)

Dub said:


>


Now that one is messing with me lol


----------



## dwhee87 (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## Pig Predator (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## Pig Predator (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## Pig Predator (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## Pig Predator (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## Pig Predator (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## Pig Predator (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## slow motion (Jan 4, 2023)

Pig Predator said:


> View attachment 1200839


Wife did that with an electronic keyboard.


----------



## Pig Predator (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## Pig Predator (Jan 4, 2023)

slow motion said:


> Wife did that with an electronic keyboard.


I had to do it to one of those cursing alpha bugs. Dang thing would just randomly go off without anyone touching it.


----------



## Pig Predator (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## Pig Predator (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## Pig Predator (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## Big7 (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## dwhee87 (Jan 5, 2023)




----------



## dwhee87 (Jan 5, 2023)




----------



## campboy (Jan 5, 2023)

Big7 said:


> View attachment 1200985


boy that sure brings back some memories


----------



## Toliver (Jan 5, 2023)

I guess this fits here.  I don't want to start no fights but ...


----------



## Toliver (Jan 5, 2023)

Hopefully that hasn't already been posted before.


----------



## dwhee87 (Jan 5, 2023)

Toliver said:


> I guess this fits here.  I don't want to start no fights but ...
> 
> View attachment 1201182


He'll be a good'un next year.


----------



## Big7 (Jan 5, 2023)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jan 5, 2023)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jan 5, 2023)

Redneck ingenuity!


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jan 5, 2023)




----------



## Doug B. (Jan 6, 2023)




----------



## Doug B. (Jan 6, 2023)




----------



## Doug B. (Jan 6, 2023)




----------



## Doug B. (Jan 6, 2023)




----------



## Doug B. (Jan 6, 2023)




----------



## Doug B. (Jan 6, 2023)




----------



## Doug B. (Jan 6, 2023)




----------



## Doug B. (Jan 6, 2023)




----------



## Doug B. (Jan 6, 2023)




----------



## Doug B. (Jan 6, 2023)




----------



## Doug B. (Jan 6, 2023)




----------



## Doug B. (Jan 6, 2023)




----------



## Doug B. (Jan 6, 2023)




----------



## Doug B. (Jan 6, 2023)




----------



## Doug B. (Jan 6, 2023)




----------



## Toliver (Jan 6, 2023)

Doug B. said:


> View attachment 1201299


Not everyone will understand this one.  Those of us that do are the cool kids.


----------



## Pig Predator (Jan 6, 2023)




----------



## Pig Predator (Jan 6, 2023)




----------



## Pig Predator (Jan 6, 2023)




----------



## Pig Predator (Jan 6, 2023)




----------



## Pig Predator (Jan 6, 2023)




----------



## Pig Predator (Jan 6, 2023)




----------



## Pig Predator (Jan 6, 2023)




----------



## Pig Predator (Jan 6, 2023)




----------



## Pig Predator (Jan 6, 2023)




----------



## Pig Predator (Jan 6, 2023)




----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 6, 2023)

Toliver said:


> Not everyone will understand this one.  Those of us that do are the cool kids.


Vor devichee vere.


----------



## Pig Predator (Jan 6, 2023)




----------



## Pig Predator (Jan 6, 2023)




----------



## Pig Predator (Jan 6, 2023)




----------



## Pig Predator (Jan 6, 2023)




----------



## Pig Predator (Jan 6, 2023)




----------



## Pig Predator (Jan 6, 2023)




----------



## Pig Predator (Jan 6, 2023)




----------



## Pig Predator (Jan 6, 2023)




----------



## Big7 (Jan 6, 2023)

Pig Predator said:


> View attachment 1201410


Good one


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jan 6, 2023)




----------



## Crakajak (Jan 6, 2023)

Yep


----------



## sinclair1 (Jan 6, 2023)

That time the worlds strongest man passed out trophies at the Mr Olympia


----------



## Toliver (Jan 6, 2023)




----------



## Pig Predator (Saturday at 10:15 AM)




----------



## Pig Predator (Saturday at 10:16 AM)




----------



## Pig Predator (Saturday at 10:19 AM)




----------



## Pig Predator (Saturday at 10:20 AM)




----------



## Pig Predator (Saturday at 11:11 AM)




----------



## Pig Predator (Saturday at 11:14 AM)




----------



## Pig Predator (Saturday at 11:18 AM)




----------



## Pig Predator (Saturday at 11:44 AM)




----------



## Pig Predator (Saturday at 12:48 PM)




----------



## Pig Predator (Saturday at 1:16 PM)




----------



## Pig Predator (Saturday at 1:33 PM)




----------



## Pig Predator (Saturday at 1:42 PM)




----------



## Pig Predator (Saturday at 1:43 PM)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Saturday at 4:38 PM)

And then the fight started


----------



## Toliver (Saturday at 9:16 PM)

Pig Predator said:


> View attachment 1201664


I'd have to take my chances.


----------



## Silver Britches (Saturday at 11:28 PM)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Sunday at 9:29 AM)




----------



## Railroader (Sunday at 9:33 AM)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> View attachment 1201831



I bleeve that one's the All Time Winner!!!!


----------



## Pig Predator (Sunday at 10:29 AM)




----------



## Pig Predator (Sunday at 10:47 AM)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Sunday at 12:05 PM)




----------



## campboy (Sunday at 4:13 PM)

Good stuff y'all!!


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Sunday at 7:16 PM)




----------



## Doug B. (Monday at 7:02 AM)




----------



## Doug B. (Monday at 7:03 AM)




----------



## Doug B. (Monday at 7:03 AM)




----------



## Doug B. (Monday at 7:03 AM)




----------



## Doug B. (Monday at 7:04 AM)




----------



## Doug B. (Monday at 7:04 AM)




----------



## Doug B. (Monday at 7:05 AM)




----------



## Doug B. (Monday at 7:05 AM)




----------



## Doug B. (Monday at 7:06 AM)




----------



## Doug B. (Monday at 7:06 AM)




----------



## Doug B. (Monday at 7:06 AM)




----------



## Doug B. (Monday at 7:07 AM)




----------



## Doug B. (Monday at 7:07 AM)




----------



## Doug B. (Monday at 7:08 AM)




----------



## Doug B. (Monday at 7:08 AM)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Monday at 7:26 AM)

Doug B. said:


> View attachment 1202019


Hard to take pictures at night once you turn the Q-beam off.


----------



## Dub (Monday at 4:11 PM)




----------



## Dub (Monday at 4:11 PM)




----------



## Dub (Monday at 4:12 PM)




----------



## Dub (Monday at 4:12 PM)




----------



## Dub (Monday at 4:12 PM)




----------



## Dub (Monday at 4:13 PM)




----------



## Dub (Monday at 4:13 PM)




----------



## Dub (Monday at 4:13 PM)




----------



## Dub (Monday at 4:14 PM)




----------



## Dub (Monday at 4:14 PM)




----------



## Dub (Monday at 4:14 PM)




----------



## Dub (Monday at 4:15 PM)




----------



## Dub (Monday at 4:15 PM)




----------



## Dub (Monday at 4:16 PM)




----------



## Dub (Monday at 4:16 PM)




----------



## Dub (Monday at 4:16 PM)




----------



## Dub (Monday at 4:17 PM)




----------



## Dub (Monday at 4:17 PM)




----------



## Dub (Monday at 4:18 PM)




----------



## Dub (Monday at 4:18 PM)




----------



## Dub (Monday at 4:19 PM)




----------



## Dub (Monday at 4:20 PM)




----------



## Dub (Monday at 4:20 PM)




----------



## Dub (Monday at 4:20 PM)




----------



## Dub (Monday at 4:21 PM)




----------



## Dub (Monday at 4:21 PM)




----------



## Dub (Monday at 4:22 PM)




----------



## Dub (Monday at 4:22 PM)




----------



## Dub (Monday at 4:23 PM)




----------



## Dub (Monday at 4:23 PM)




----------



## Dub (Monday at 4:24 PM)




----------



## Dub (Monday at 4:24 PM)




----------



## Dub (Monday at 4:24 PM)




----------



## Dub (Monday at 4:25 PM)




----------



## Dub (Monday at 4:25 PM)




----------



## Dub (Monday at 4:26 PM)




----------



## Dub (Monday at 4:26 PM)




----------



## Dub (Monday at 4:26 PM)




----------



## Dub (Monday at 4:27 PM)




----------



## Dub (Monday at 4:27 PM)




----------



## Dub (Monday at 4:27 PM)




----------



## Dub (Monday at 4:28 PM)




----------



## Dub (Monday at 4:28 PM)




----------



## Dub (Monday at 4:28 PM)




----------



## Dub (Monday at 4:29 PM)




----------



## cowhornedspike (Monday at 6:52 PM)

Dub said:


>





Dub said:


>


Mystery solved...Fred apparently drove a Ford.


----------



## BourbonBill (Monday at 9:45 PM)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Tuesday at 1:09 AM)




----------



## Dub (Tuesday at 9:26 AM)

@Browning Slayer posting some GEMS this morning.....and every morning.


----------



## Dub (Tuesday at 10:24 AM)




----------



## Dub (Tuesday at 11:26 AM)

Revised stock market terms​

*CEO* - Chief Embezzlement Officer.

*CFO* - Corporate Fraud Officer.

*BULL MARKET* - A random market movement causing an investor to mistake himself for a financial genius.
*
BEAR MARKET* - A 6 to 18 month period when the kids get no allowance, the wife gets no jewelry, and the husband gets no fun.

*VALUE INVESTING* - The art of buying low and selling lower.

*P/E RATIO* - The percentage of investers wetting their pants as the market keeps crashing.

*BROKER* - What my broker made me.

*STANDARD & POOR* - Your life in a nutshell.

*STOCK ANALYST* - Idiot who just downgraded your stock.

*STOCK SPLIT* - When your ex-wife and her lawyer split your assets equally between themselves.

*FINANCIAL PLANNER* - A guy whose phone has been disconnected.

*MARKET CORRECTION* - The day after you buy stocks.

*CASH FLOW* - The movement your money makes as it disappears down the toilet.

*YAHOO* - What you yell after selling it to some poor sucker for $240 per share.

*WINDOWS* - What you jump out of when you're the sucker who bought Yahoo at $240 per share.

*INSTITUTIONAL INVESTOR* - Past years investor who's now locked up in a nuthouse.

*PROFIT* - An archaic word no longer in use.


----------



## Dub (Tuesday at 11:28 AM)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Tuesday at 2:22 PM)

She be pimping !


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Tuesday at 2:23 PM)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Tuesday at 2:23 PM)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Tuesday at 2:23 PM)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Tuesday at 2:25 PM)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Tuesday at 5:10 PM)




----------



## westcobbdog (Tuesday at 6:37 PM)

Dub said:


>


The ones I see he's swinging a crowbar.

Also like Terry Tate office linebacker.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Tuesday at 7:04 PM)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Tuesday at 7:17 PM)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Wednesday at 12:15 PM)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Wednesday at 2:44 PM)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Wednesday at 2:44 PM)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Wednesday at 2:45 PM)




----------



## Pig Predator (Wednesday at 9:08 PM)




----------



## Pig Predator (Wednesday at 9:12 PM)




----------



## Pig Predator (Wednesday at 9:34 PM)




----------



## Pig Predator (Wednesday at 9:39 PM)




----------



## Pig Predator (Wednesday at 9:43 PM)




----------



## Pig Predator (Yesterday at 8:53 AM)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Yesterday at 2:59 PM)




----------



## Toliver (Yesterday at 5:22 PM)




----------



## Doug B. (Today at 5:54 AM)




----------



## Doug B. (Today at 5:54 AM)




----------



## Doug B. (Today at 5:54 AM)




----------



## Doug B. (Today at 5:55 AM)




----------



## Doug B. (Today at 5:55 AM)




----------



## Doug B. (Today at 5:55 AM)




----------



## Doug B. (Today at 5:56 AM)




----------



## Doug B. (Today at 5:56 AM)




----------



## Doug B. (Today at 5:57 AM)




----------



## Doug B. (Today at 5:57 AM)




----------



## Doug B. (Today at 5:57 AM)




----------



## Doug B. (Today at 5:58 AM)




----------



## Doug B. (Today at 5:58 AM)




----------



## Doug B. (Today at 5:59 AM)




----------



## dwhee87 (Today at 7:18 AM)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Today at 7:43 AM)




----------

